# anointing with urine?



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else on here had experienced this before. 

the month or so I had my little guy home, I didn't see him anoint with anything at all, and it just seem that he started all of a sudden this week.

the smell of my bedsheets, and the cantaloupe, I can understand, but tonight he did something really strange.

as well as being a feet licker, Hudson peed on my bed as soon as I got him out, then proceeded to lick it up and anoint with it. I'm not sure if that's a normal behavior, though I'm fairly sure it's not dangerous as long as he's healthy; but I just found it very strange. it's not like he's thirsty or anything; full bowl of clean water every night and he drinks like mad. I'm just not sure what to make of this.

:?:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine has done that a few times before he anoints with basically everything that smells. :lol:


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

lol. good to see you on here. I follow Loki on Tumblr. I just found it so weird, though, that they would do something like that. seems odd. but, then again, there isn't much about the little things that isn't


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, it's a bit nasty but he'll probably anoints with even nastier stuff if given the chance :? :lol:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I have seen Poggles do that once before too. He peed near some other things so I think the smell of his urine mixed with the things around him and made a new smell (which he wanted to smell like). Honestly, I prefer him annointing with lovelier things like cantelope


----------

